# Sigelei - J80



## Noddy (23/9/16)

Any vendor who will be getting these in soon?
Don't want to wait for mail from China.














Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 68020
> 
> 
> View attachment 68023
> ...


----------



## Noddy (28/9/16)

Bump


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/16)

Trust me rather get the j150. It's already smaller then the Sigelei 213 and the battery life is 1.5 days as well as 1 hour to fully charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (28/9/16)

From what I can see, both the J80 and J150 have 2000mah battery capacity. I assume the size difference is due to different chipsets.

I prefer to get the J80.


----------

